# Small Batch Coffee - Hove



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone else had the privilege of getting beans from this place? They serve up some damn good coffee and are really friendly and informative.

http://smallbatchcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Had a coffee from their coffee cart at Hove station a while ago, very nice too, friendly service. Keep meaning to visit the roastery as its not that far from me, some of the coffee's look interesting (Tunki looks good) Not sure if it's still on their website but they did have a brilliant video of "A day in the coffee shop" shown at high speed and filmed from the counter!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah I watched that, it's still there. They have a slot in the true artisan cafe thing on Friday morning of the London coffee festival, I might pop along.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm working on a kilo of house blend at the moment and loving it. Will be trying something different next though. Any suggestions? I'm an espresso-only man, really. The roaster is only a 30 second walk from Hove station. Would love to see the roasting process in the flesh.

Will check out that video too.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Not tried it from them as yet but the Peru Tunki may be worth a go, a lot of people like this coffee, I have just got some from Coffee Compass (Littlehampton) not yet sampled it though


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Got myself a bag of the Tunki yesterday and promptly made an americano - amazing! Definitely my favourite bean so far. A really interesting, floral nose with a great body too. Just a shame they don't do it by the kilo.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I am so glad i stumbled onto this thread! I am just in the process of moving to Brighton so the prospect of finding a local coffee shop that sells beans is awesome, will have to check them out!


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Dan. I'm in the process of leaving Brighton







Wish I could stock up on beans but sadly that doesn't work. And P&P costs suck.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Agh boo django that's a shame your leaving! Yeah p&p sucks but at least it will give you a reason to come back and visit Brighton every now and them (to see friends of course but secretly to pick up some more beans!)


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

If your moving to Brighton try http://www.redroaster.co.uk both coffee shop and roasters in St James Street Brighton also there is a branch of Taylor St Baristas in the north lanes I think, also check out http://www.independentcafes.co.uk/Brighton for some more suggestions


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

cool thanks mike! I know about red roasters, used to drink there when i last lived in brighton and once i have moved into my new flat it will be only a few minutes walk away from me which is great!

Right off to read that link!


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Went to Small Batch today and had the Tunki from a Hario V60. Was lovely, also picked up some of their Filter Blend to make at home. Made an excellent end to the afternoon to stop and have a nice coffee and chat in the sun!


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Rad! I didn't know you could do that. Do you leave nearby then? I'm really digging the Tunki for espresso/americano.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah went for sunday lunch in hove and a friend said they have a shop on Wilbury Road so we went there for a coffee and to buy some beans! Next time i go in i am going to try the Tunki as an espresso i think.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds good. I'll be trying the V60 in there soon then. Wasn't aware they offered that service. How much coffee do you get from one of those? One cup? More?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dan, good job you avoided Brighton, bit of trouble kicked off at a demo in the town centre, I have tried the Tunki from Coffee Compass ( Littlehampton) very nice too.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Today? Oh no! I've seen similar before. Last year I watched police on horseback charge a small group of protesters in town. Horrible bastards those police.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Django the shop on Wilbury road is a coffee shop as well as sells beans and equipment. They just had a simple brew station set up for the V60s and they make one cup. Very tasty too!


----------



## Coffee Man (Apr 11, 2011)

I met the co-owner of Small Batch at the London Coffee Festival on Friday. An Aussie fella, real nice too, had a beer with him and heard all about how he set the company up.

I've got a lot of time for what they do.


----------

